# 240 gal, In an apartment?



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 240 gal acrylic tank that is 6ftx2ftx2ft and I have not set it up yet, It is at my moms and has been for a few months. I am moving out and into an apartment the first part of April.

My question is will the floors be ok with this size tank?

It is a newer apartment complex built in 2002 I think around this time anyway.

It is a second floor apartment.

Any thoughts? will it hold?

I know many people have tanks on upper levels of houses. but I just wanted to get some input.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Along with all those questions, you need to ask the apartment property manager if you are allowed.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes to the asking the landlord and in addition to that, get some renter's insurance ($10-$15/mo) and most landlords will have no problem.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I will have the insurance.

Will the floor hold it?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think anyone can answer that unless we have some info on the floor strength. Is the floor made out of concrete?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I do not know?
It is second floor and the lady said something about 3/4 something creete? So I don't know.

here is the apartment complex


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.equityapartments.com/denver/ ... UnitID=105


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

it is the breckenridge floor plan.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, if you are on the bottom floor on concrete, yes. Otherwise, unknown. You are looking at over 2400 pounds of weight.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Houses can hold it? right?

Not everyone puts there huge tanks in the basement or on concrete?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

from looking at the apartment does anyone have any idea?

or any way to tell what the floors are made of?


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

I believe That building was basically a concrete structure if that helps at all. and renters insurance is only gonna cover your property so you definitely still need to make sure the management is okay with it. good luck. :thumb:


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

they said they are ok with up to 40 gal. but can do anything with a 40.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

A landlord of an apartment complex will in no way allow that on the first floor let alone the second floor. Way too much liability. And renters insurance will not cover that anyway.

upthecreek


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Matthew, the dimensions that you have show the tank to be a 180g.

I know this doesnt help because its still alot of weight.

I think a standard 240g is 8x2x2.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

As a Landlord myself, I tell them only if I'm listed first on the Insurance and I feel that it is enough coverage. #1 the floors will just not hold that large of a tank.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

my bad it is 6 by 28inx28in sorry.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*gatorsaver*
where are you suppose to put this big of a tank then?

I know not everyone puts big tanks in their basements.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

In My units the tank can not be more then 5 gallons. If you want a larger tank you have to get insurance and my PM company has to be first payee on that policy. 
What I'm saying is that you need to check with the Property Manager Nina James and tell her, the size of the tank, the weight and how many gallons. 50 gallons of water can to thousands in damages even if on the first floor. If I found a tenant had a tank over 25 gallons that is an automatic 10 day eviction. So they would have 10 days to move out or fix the problem..ie remove the tank. 
Florida is very different when it comes to water and insurance. I had to check with my home owners insurance just to make sure I could have a 125 gallon in my own home. Insurance will drop you so fast around here then your out of luck. Same insurance with differant comp. is Double. :x 
In this area basements are called swimming pools


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

is Nina James the manager at the apartments I am talking about?


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

lets say your landlord allows you to have it and insurance is all cover...go to home depot and ask em to cut you a 6.4foot x 27in x 1in-thick wood...basicly you will wanna put this wood under your tank to cover more surface area. level the wood and level the stand, this is very important as well, unbalance stand will eventualy warpe. place tank agaisnt corner or as close to a corner as possible, it is the strongest area of the room. gl


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

It really doesn't matter since the manager said 40 gallon is the limit. If you decide to put in the big one, he has the right to enter the apartment at any time to check anything. If he finds it, he may evict you.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Nina is the Manager per the web site.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I was not saying I am going to put it in the apartment, I just wanted to know if anyone knows what the floors could hold.


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

The floor will hold the weight. Here is a simple question: Would you be nervous about having say 15 guys over for a party? What if each guy weighed about 200 lbs? That's 3,000 pounds, way more than your tank.

the next step is if you can have a fish tank in your apartment. :thumb:


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*cah*
thank you Thats what I was thinking, and like a bath tub weighs alot with out water and then add how ever meny gallons one is.

and the tub at this place is an over sized one.

So I would think that it would hold it.

and the footprint is a pretty good size so if I were to do it it would spread the weight a little more.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I think your asking for trouble if the PM said nothing over 40 gallons.

The having 15 guys over statement doesn't really apply unless all 15 guys were laying on top of each other(that doesn't sound god), over the same 6X2 area. Your going to want to make sure the tank doesn't run parallel to the support beams under the floor. If it does run parallel to the beams, most of the weight of the tank can be put on one or two beams which could be bad news.

I'd go with what the landlord/P.M. says. I would guess they would say no way! There is too much of a risk with damaging the peoples property below you and their inconvenience in the event of a leak.


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

My advice would to not break any rules of course, but the floors are rated for an awfull lot of weight. I'm not trying to make this a wood working forum, but the weight would be distributed over 12 sq/ft (about 200 lbs per sq/ft) and if your appartment can't handle that...I wouldn't trust the building 

But again, renting...it probably won't float with the land lord.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I know, I was just curious as to what the floor could hold.

is the 200lbs Per sq/ft include sand and decorations?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

My suggestion would be to try and find an apartment building that will allow you to set-up that tank size. :fish:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Forgot to ask-do people still have waterbeds :wink:


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

how many gallons are in a water bed?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

queen bed is 187 gal. and king is more than 240.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Our tenants can not have anything that holds over 5 gallons of water. ANY thing. I really dont think weight will be a problem. If they said no more then 40 gal then you risk being evicted and the loss of you security depost + more.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

it's ultimately not about the weight of the tank but what damage that amount of water will do.....just for giggles go dump just 10 gallons of water in mom's living room.....  and that's only a fifth of what you are talking about.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

> I'd go with what the landlord/P.M. says. I would guess they would say no way! There is too much of a risk with damaging the peoples property below you and their inconvenience in the event of a leak.


I agree with ashilli48. That water could destroy a 65 inch $7,ooo TV below you or priceless items such as pictures and such. IF a landlord would let you have a tank, he/she would then be responsible for any property damage below you as well as damage to the building.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*ashilli48* I know what water does when spilled I have spilled it before.

I would be responsible not the landlord.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

The landlord would ultimately be responsible....he is the one who controls what can be put into his buildings. If there was a large lawsuit and you couldn't pay the amount or your insurance wasn't enough (assuming you were able to and did get some)... the tenants below you would sue HIM for their loss because he allowed it. In fact they could sue HIM and you both. The liability issue is the reason why such things are not allowed.

The weight of a waterbed is spread out over a larger area then a fish tank.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

just trying to offer a little perspective is all.....


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hawks*
but waterbeds are not directly on a load barring wall. water beds stick out into the middle of the room, several feet instead of a tank sticking out little more than 2 ft.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Hawks I'm not sure about CO but in FL the landlord is not responsible for any property damage caused by one tenant to another. If the washer or illegal fish tank floods upstairs and downstairs the ONLY thing the the landord is responsible for fixing is what was in the apartment Before you moved anything in. Any personal property is not covered at all. 
"Ã¢â‚¬â€


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I know it is a no go, I was just wanting everyones opinion on if the floor could hold it or not.
I would not want to get evicted. So I would not go against the rules, just wanted to know what and why they think 40 gal is the limit.


----------



## grommeckdr (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread needs to end... Waterbeds? Really?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

it is part of the discussion, comparing water beds to fish tanks in gallons and weight.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

matthew1884 said:


> I know it is a no go, I was just wanting everyones opinion on if the floor could hold it or not.
> I would not want to get evicted. So I would not go against the rules, just wanted to know what and why they think 40 gal is the limit.


That's the number they feel comfortable with including their lawyers.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

As a member of the American Apartment Owners Association we know that 90% of ALL tenants are pet owners. Most, of course, own dogs and cats then birds, then fish. Most of the tank sizes are less than 30 gallons. If a landlord said that he/she will not allow pets then they cut the number of prospective tenants by 90%. It is no myth that MOST, not all, pet owners make better tenants that keep the unit cleaner and stay longer. 
Cichlidude you are correct "That's the number they feel comfortable with including their lawyers."
matthew1884 I think that the floor would hold but it is really a case by case. One of my older units was built in 1925 and I could tell you a that size tank could not be supported by the floor. the joist are on 26" centers, so the whole 6' tank would only rest on two 6" joist.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

If you want to know if the floor will hold it, you should read this article. It dispels a number of myths that have been brought up in this thread. You might also find this page of interest. It is about the flooring situation under my own 240G. Ultimately though if you are renting it's not enough that the floor will hold a tank, your landlord needs to allow it!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I read the one about the myths already, and I just read yours last night.


----------

